# GPU-Rechenleistung zum Mieten gesucht



## BWLBach (30. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Interesse, mir die GPU-Rechenleistung seiner ATI-Grafikkarten zur Verfügung zu stellen? Ich würde natürlich eine faire Bezahlung anbieten bzw. nicht versuchen, eure rationalen Angebote zu drücken, weil mir absolut klar ist, dass Stromverbrauch und Verschleiß abgedeckt werden müssen und ihr ja auch was von haben sollt.

Ich recherchier momentan für meine Bachelor-Arbeit im Bereich Währungen der Zukunft über Mining und besitze gar keine ausreichende Hardware, um praktische Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich zu sammeln. Deshalb würde ich die nötige GPU-Rechenleistung gern anmieten auf Tages-, Wochen- oder auch Monatsbasis (länger als ein Monat wäre nicht erforderlich, weil ich Mitte Januar fertig sein will damit).

Falls ihr mich dabei unterstützen wollt, schreibt mir bitte eine private Nachricht mit kurzen Angaben zur vorhandenen Grafikkarte. Prima wäre es natürlich, wenn ihr ein wenig Mining-Erfahrung hättet und mir die ungefähre Hashrate mitteilen könnt. Die Aufwandsentschädigung kann ich per Überweisung, PayPal, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschicken (wegen der Kosten wäre das jetzt nicht mein Traum  oder auch persönlich in Berlin übergeben. Falls ihr Zweifel an meiner Glaubwürdigkeit habt, was ich aufgrund meiner bisherigen Recherchen zu dem Thema nachvollziehen kann (Scammer etc.), kann ich auch für einen Zeitraum von maximal 48 Stunden die Aufwandsentschädigung im Vorfeld zahlen.


----------

